# Typhoon



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

My wife has family in Toloso, some 30km south of Tacloban in Leyte.

Communications, power and water are out, so we have been unable to contact anyone.

Does anyone know how badly Toloso was affected?

Would be thankful for amy information.

My sister-inlaw has just set out driving from Davao wich will take about 24 hours.

thanks

Geoff


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

gavison said:


> My wife has family in Toloso, some 30km south of Tacloban in Leyte.
> 
> Communications, power and water are out, so we have been unable to contact anyone.
> 
> ...


Lefties just moved to Tanauan, which we heard was wiped out. Hope he and the family is safe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

gavison said:


> My wife has family in Toloso, some 30km south of Tacloban in Leyte.
> 
> Communications, power and water are out, so we have been unable to contact anyone.
> 
> ...


If Toloso is that far from Tacloban, it should be in better shape than Taclobin proper but not by much would be my guess. Even the government has extremely limited contact with that area still due to the damage. So unless someone there gets out and can make cell calls it will be hard to know the situation for some time.
If there is some way to contact and stop your sister in law, it would be a good idea to do so. The roads anywhere near the area are closed by everything from trees to parts of buildings and mud slides. Totally impassable for the foreseeable future.

We are two hours north of Manila so the information I'm giving is from local news and not first hand.

For local news online you can follow:

The Philippine Daily Inquirer

And ABS/CBN News -- live especially during new broadcasts 


Best of luck and hope everyone is okay.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor Lefties, dang hope he and family are okay.

My Globe internet connection is so slow I can't finish the speed tester, I got 864 for ping and a .09 mps for download, never got to upload strength, my daughter and wife can't use their Globe cell phones either, wondering how everybody else's connection is going?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Poor Lefties, dang hope he and family are okay.
> 
> My Globe internet connection is so slow I can't finish the speed tester, I got 864 for ping and a .09 mps for download, never got to upload strength, my daughter and wife can't use their Globe cell phones either, wondering how everybody else's connection is going?


Yea I hope he and his family are doing okay also. He moved and left Subic to get away from all that and it just seemed to follow him.

Some people love Globe and or Smart. To me, they are both junk. We are using Com-Clark out of Angeles and so far (after trying them all) it seems to be the best. It has it's problems but does work most of the time and is light-speed faster than the rest.
My understanding is that my service provider is expanding. So maybe they are in your area or will be soon. 
I still think that getting a satellite provider that is based out of the Philippines would be the best bet. Angeles City Flying Club had satellite before and worked better than anything I've seen before or sense...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's another tropical depression expected by about Tuesday. Although they are not predicting any high winds the weather people are concerned about the amount of water already on the ground. Coastal flooding and landslides are the likely outcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My next door neighbours wife is Phillipina and her sister lives in Tacloban. She has heard nothing so doesn't know whether her sister is ok or not.
It must be very hard for those who don't know if their loved ones are OK.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Person Finder*



Veronica said:


> My next door neighbours wife is Phillipina and her sister lives in Tacloban. She has heard nothing so doesn't know whether her sister is ok or not.
> It must be very hard for those who don't know if their loved ones are OK.


Sounds like communications will be out for a very long time, I did find something on the GMA news site here, they posted a person finder, here's the short cut.


DATABASE: Yolanda missing persons inquiries | News | GMA News Online


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wide Spread Distruction*



Veronica said:


> My next door neighbours wife is Phillipina and her sister lives in Tacloban. She has heard nothing so doesn't know whether her sister is ok or not.
> It must be very hard for those who don't know if their loved ones are OK.


It really is as bad as the news says it is. In some places, even worse. Here is a complete NEWS VIDEO of just some of the damage

(Source: CNN)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Person Finder*



Veronica said:


> My next door neighbours wife is Phillipina and her sister lives in Tacloban. She has heard nothing so doesn't know whether her sister is ok or not.
> It must be very hard for those who don't know if their loved ones are OK.


Sounds like communications will be out for a very long time, I did find something on the GMA news site here, they posted a person finder, here's the short cut.


DATABASE: Yolanda missing persons inquiries | News | GMA News Online


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks, I will pass that on to Carol if she doesn't already have it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just watching the news! Hang on in there everyone

Jo xx


----------

